# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Apo pou na agoraso ta exeis...

## DungeonMaster

Katarxin eimai kainourgios.
Deuteron eimai apo Mykono, ara den mporo na sas voithiso kai poli stin prospathia sas, pou ofilo na po oti einai poli kali.

Sto thema mas tora.
Thelo na paro 3 D-Link DWL-900AP+ gia na sindeso 3 simia metaxitous.

Den vleponte ola apefthias. Einai tou slil 1-----2----3.
Apa thelo 2 Directional keraies kai mia omni. (an mporei kapios na mou pei kai ta dBi...  ::  )

Apostasi giro sta 2 Km metaxi tou 1 kai 2, peripou 1,5 Km metaxi 2 kai 3.

Apo pou diaolo na paro ta D-Link kai tis keraies+pigtails ?

To wireless stin Ellada einai panakrivo se sxesei me exo (parolo pou epidi exo katastimata pliroforikis ta perno xondriki, opos kai keraies, alla se times...) opote skeftomai gia eisagogi. Alla to http://www.fab-corp.com/ dixnei eksofreniko kostos gia metaforika stin selida tou Checkout, ara an einai etsi den simferi, eno to http://www.hyperlinktech.com/ den leei to kostos gia metaforika.

Ti ginete me auta ta 2?

Ta D-Link apo pou ? H mipos na min paro D-Link ?

Auta. (Sas ta ekana toumpana  ::  )

Thanks.

----------


## papashark

Καλως όρισες φίλε μου στην παρέα μας.

Καταρχάς προσφέρομαι να σου κάνω πλήρη εγκατάσταση εάν με φιλοξενίσεις τον Αύγουστο !!!  ::  

Λοιπόν για να σοβαρευτούμε. Τα dlink είναι καλή λύση, χωρίς ιδιαίτερο κόστος.

Από ότι κατάλαβα η εγκατάσταση θα γίνει στην Μύκονο, οπότε μάλλον θα δεν θα έχεις προβλήματα παρεμβολών κλπ, οπότε καλό θα έιναι να έχεις τις minimum δυνατές κεραίες. Θα σου πρώτηνα 15άρες Grid και μία 12dbi omni, αν και μπορείς να κάνεις την δουλειά σου και με 8dbi όλες οι κεραίες (αν και δεν θα βρείς τόσες μικρές grid). Μια ενναλακτική λύση για κεραίες με μικρό κόστος είναι το http://www.stelladoradus.com/ που είναι εντός ΕΕ (Ιρλανδία), δεν το έχουμε δοκιμάσει αλλά σκέφτομαι να κάνω εγώ παραγγελεία από εκεί εώς το τέλος της εβδομάδας βα δούμε τι παίζει.

Για τα dlink καθώς και τα pigtails τους (αλλά και τις κεραίες εάν δεν πάρεις από αλλού) μπορείς να συμμετάσχεις και εσύ σε μία από τις ομαδικές παραγγελείες μας που σκοπό έχουν απλά να μοιραζόμαστε το κόστος των μεταφορικών αλλά και του εκτελωνισμού.

Όσον αναφορά το να μην πάρεις dlink είναι θέμα εγκατάστασης, μπορείς να πάρεις PCI ή PCMCIA κάρτες και μετά να βάλεις καλώδια από το PC σου μέχρι την κεραία (είναι ακριβούτσικα τα καλώδια και έχουν απώλειες). Βέβαια εσύ στην Μύκονο πιστεύω δεν έχεις το πρόβλημα που έχουμε εμείς οι βλάχοι εκ της Αθήνας, δηλαδή να μένουμε σε χαμηλό όροφο πολυόροφου κτυρίου, εάν μπορείς να βολευτής με 10 μέτρα καλώδιο από το PC σου μέχρι την κεραία, μπορείς να αποφύγεις τα 2 900+, ή ακόμα και το τρίτο που θα δούλευε σαν AP εάν έβαζες ένα παλιό PC (486 με πάνω από 8MB μνήμη) να κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά.

Κοντά σου ότι χρειαστείς.

----------


## dti

Να συμπληρώσω οτι στο fab-corp είναι πολύ συνέργασιμοι μαζί μας και σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν ισχύουν τα εξωφρενικά ποσά που εμφανίζονται στο check-out. Συνήθως τα ποσά των μεταφορικών, κυμαίνονται από 45-100 δολάρια. Για παράδειγμα μια δεκάδα grid κεραίες (15 dbi) επιβαρύνονται με μεταφορικά 45 δολάρια και ζυγίζουν περίπου 15 κιλά. Τόσο πάνω κάτω θα ζυγίζει και το δικό σου πακέτο αν τα αγόραζες όλα από το fab-corp. Μάλλον όμως δεν εμπορεύονται προϊόντα της d-link, οπότε η παραγγελία σου θα σπάσει στα δύο και τα μεταφορικά όντως θα είναι αυξημένα.
Μπορείς να συμμετάσχεις στις ομαδικές παραγγελίες που έχουμε σε εξέλιξη: d-link 520+ PCI κάρτες , grid κεραίες 15 dbi. Επίσης, μπορούμε μετά από συνεννόηση να σου φέρουμε οτι άλλο θα χρειαστείς (καλώδια, pigtails, access point, κλπ.) όλα σε τιμές Αμερικής + πραγματικό κόστος μεταφορικών και εξόδων εκτελωνισμού.
Αντε, να ξεκινήσει και το Mykonos Wireless Network!

----------


## DungeonMaster

Apo tin Despec (antiprosopia tis D-Link).

Timi xondrikis 235 + FPA  ::  

Xalia mavra...

Tespa.

Mporoume na paragkiloume 3 DWL-900AP+ ?
Mazi me ta pigtail tous, kai poso - pote ?

Kai isos kai mia D-LinkAir DCS-1000 Network Internet Camera  ::  

Episis pou tha vro stegana koutia gia na ta valo mesa ?

Thanks.

----------


## dti

Εκτός από τα κουτιά για τα οποία δεν έχω πληροφορίες, για τα υπόλοιπα θα λάβεις e-mail από μένα το βράδυ.

----------


## ggeorgan

Εγκυκλοπαιδικώς, ο ΟΤΕ μεταξύ Σύρου και Τήνου έχει ασύρματη ζεύξη για την σταθερή τηλεφωνία, οπότε διερωτώμαι μήπως υπάρχει δυνατότητα επικοινωνίας όχι μόνο σε κάθε νησί , αλλά και μεταξύ νησιών. Πάντως, ασυζητητί η Μύκονος θα είναι και πάλι το κέντρο.

----------


## DungeonMaster

> Εγκυκλοπαιδικώς, ο ΟΤΕ μεταξύ Σύρου και Τήνου έχει ασύρματη ζεύξη για την σταθερή τηλεφωνία, οπότε διερωτώμαι μήπως υπάρχει δυνατότητα επικοινωνίας όχι μόνο σε κάθε νησί , αλλά και μεταξύ νησιών. Πάντως, ασυζητητί η Μύκονος θα είναι και πάλι το κέντρο.


Kai o ote Mykonou exei asirmati sindesi me Syro, alla kai Tino, Paro, Naxo kai ta loipa. Vlepete geografika i Mykonos einai sto kentro tou agaiou, me optiki epafi me ola ta nisia plin tis Androu.

Exo skeftei na sindeso Syro - Mykono, gia na paro Internet apo ekei (misthomeni metaxei Mykonou - Syrou den leei oikonoika). Den xero an tha ta katafero. Exoume kai tis anaklaseis apo ti thalasa vlepete, kai to orio tis ysxios ekpompis an theloume na einai nomima.

Pantos an vro kai alous, tha sindoso ta nisia metaxi tous. (Edo mpainei kai ligo emporikotita sti mesi, anikto gia olous men, alla ego prepei na pernao kai diafora dedomena gia ta katastimata mou).

Allo thema tora. An thelo na paro ta D-Link (alla kai alla pithanos pragmata pou exoun sxesi me pliroforiki), apo pou protinete ? Skeftika kai to Amazon.com, mias kai einai megalo kai sovaro, alla den xero alla pou na stelnoun Ellada kai na einai axiopista.

Episis, an edo yparxoun kai atoma apo alla nisia ton Kykladon, as stiloun ena minima.

Thanks kai pali.

----------


## dti

> Allo thema tora. An thelo na paro ta D-Link (alla kai alla pithanos pragmata pou exoun sxesi me pliroforiki), apo pou protinete ? Skeftika kai to Amazon.com, mias kai einai megalo kai sovaro, alla den xero alla pou na stelnoun Ellada kai na einai axiopista.


Δυστυχώς, το amazon.com αλλά και πολλά άλλα γνωστά online-stores δεν στέλνουν απευθείας στην Ελλάδα wi-fi εξοπλισμό, όχι τουλάχιστον χωρίς να τους προκαταβάλεις τα χρήματα μέσω Τραπέζης (πολλά έξοδα  ::  ). Επίσης πολλά προϊόντα επειδή ενσωματώνουν κρυπτογράφηση τελευταίας γενιάς, απαγορεύεται να πουληθούν σε χώρες εκτός ΗΠΑ (για κάποιο διάστημα τουλάχιστον). 

Δοκιμασμένα και με πολύ καλές τιμές από μας είναι το compuplus.com και το enpc.com . Ωστόσο και από τα δύο ψωνίζουμε μέσω τρίτου, αφού δεν κάνουν δεκτές πιστωτικές κάρτες που έχουν εκδοθεί εκτός ΗΠΑ  ::

----------

